# RecipeDB - Simple Saaz Blonde



## jyo

Simple Saaz Blonde  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain               8 Votes        Brewer's Notes It's not a Kolsch!!!, but Blonde Ale is not in the drop down menu... Munich I is actually Biscuit malt! Mash at 65'-66' for 90 mins. 90 min boil. This received some recipe requests after the 2011 Sandgroper's case swap, so here it is. I have also brewed this with all Cascade and all EKG, both versions have been crackers. Low malt, low hops, enough body to keep it interesting and a dry finish. Perfect for Summer. Ferment with Nottingham at 15' for 12 days. Crash chill for a few days and keg. OG- 1043 FG 1007   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.12 kg JWM Caramalt    0.1 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      44 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    11 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     11 ml Danstar - Nottingham       Misc     0.5 g Irish Moss         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 22 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## keifer33

Good work jyo!


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Good work jyo!



No worries, mate.


----------



## iralosavic

Didn't taste it at the case swap, but I'm putting this one down to try out. Cheers


----------



## neonmeate

looks like it'd be nice with some ardennes yeast


----------



## jyo

iralosavic said:


> Didn't taste it at the case swap, but I'm putting this one down to try out. Cheers



This was the WA case swap, mate 




neonmeate said:


> looks like it'd be nice with some ardennes yeast



I reckon Ardennes at 18 or 19 to keep the esters really low would be awesome. I must get my hands on some more of that yeast. 
Cheers.


----------



## punkin

How do you think it would be with some flameout or dry hops?

Interested in trying this one. Although i don't have biscuit malt i do have the munich 1 that you listed?


----------



## jyo

punkin said:


> How do you think it would be with some flameout or dry hops?
> 
> Interested in trying this one. Although i don't have biscuit malt i do have the munich 1 that you listed?



To be honest, mate the reason why I started brewing this one was for simplicity. As a hop head I do find it very hard to add just one or two hop additions, but I'm really liking drinking some low hopped styles at the moment instead of my usual 50+ IBU APA's  In saying that, I reckon flameout hops would be definitely be good.

The munichI would be good I think, maybe up it to 300gms or so...?

Cheers.


----------



## punkin

jyo said:


> To be honest, mate the reason why I started brewing this one was for simplicity. As a hop head I do find it very hard to add just one or two hop additions, but I'm really liking drinking some low hopped styles at the moment instead of my usual 50+ IBU APA's  In saying that, I reckon flameout hops would be definitely be good.
> 
> The munichI would be good I think, maybe up it to 300gms or so...?
> 
> Cheers.




Thank you. I'll punch it into brewmate and put it on the list


----------



## punkin

Drinking this atm, a beautiful drop.

Simple and tasty, i did it No chill and just dropped all the additions back 10mins. I'm sure it's more bitter than you intended judging my other bers i've done with the same method, but it's a snorter.

Non homebrew lovers like it too  






Crappy photo doesn't do it justice. I left it ion the sun while i went to get my camera.


----------



## jyo

That looks awesome, Punkin. It's such a quaffer, the kegs don't last long...

Cheers.


----------



## Fish13

Nice to know the missus loves. I'll make this up for mine.


----------



## taztiger

punkin said:


> Drinking this atm, a beautiful drop.
> 
> Simple and tasty, i did it No chill and just dropped all the additions back 10mins. I'm sure it's more bitter than you intended judging my other bers i've done with the same method, but it's a snorter.
> 
> Non homebrew lovers like it too
> 
> 
> View attachment 54338
> 
> 
> Crappy photo doesn't do it justice. I left it ion the sun while i went to get my camera.



Punkin
Did you end up using the Munich?, if so how much did you use?
Cheers
Taz


----------



## punkin

I'll have to go back through my records when i get home on the w'end. Sorry.


----------



## taztiger

no worries, thanks for that


----------



## punkin




----------



## taztiger

punkin said:


> View attachment 58546



Thanks again Punkin


----------



## jyo

Do you have any biscuit, Taz, or are you aiming to use the munichI as a sub? 

Either way, I reckon it will drink nicely. Though the biscuit does work really well in a grain bill like this.


----------



## Spoonta

jyo mines in the keg now mate will be in the keger next week so if you want a pint come round


----------



## jyo

Spoonta said:


> jyo mines in the keg now mate will be in the keger next week so if you want a pint come round



Sounds good, champ. I'll buzz ya next weekend.


----------



## Spoonta

to easy mate


----------



## taztiger

jyo said:


> Do you have any biscuit, Taz, or are you aiming to use the munichI as a sub?
> 
> Either way, I reckon it will drink nicely. Though the biscuit does work really well in a grain bill like this.



G'day Jyo 
Bit restricted for choice in Tassie. I was debating whether to use the Munich which is stocked down here or buy some biscuit from craftbrewer with an order which I need to do to buy some other bits and pieces. Bit of a pain when the only decent LHB is at the other end of the state in Hobart.So the biscuit is your preference?
Taz


----------



## jyo

taztiger said:


> G'day Jyo
> Bit restricted for choice in Tassie. I was debating whether to use the Munich which is stocked down here or buy some biscuit from craftbrewer with an order which I need to do to buy some other bits and pieces. Bit of a pain when the only decent LHB is at the other end of the state in Hobart. So the biscuit is your preference?
> Taz



The biscuit is great in this, but if you're keen to brew then I would sub the biscuit for 300-400gm munichI, no worries at all. 

Cheers.


----------



## Arghonaut

Just mashed this in, first brew on my new set-up and my first all-grain in about 12 months! Was aiming for 66 deg mash, got 65.5, happy with that. 

Only change I made is to do the second hops addition at flameout as i no-chill. 

Planning another batch in a couple weeks with Joe White Pilsner as the base, havent used it before and just bought a sack, so want to compare it to the wey pils.


----------



## hsb

Wish I'd spotted this prior to brewing this weekend. I knocked out a Belgian Blond, though not sure it'd meet BJCP requirements. Spent a lot of time researching recipes and finally just thought - to heck with styles - I'll just go with my own vibe. Would love to compare my slightly stronger, maltier attempt. Maybe I'll go the Simple Saaz next time.

5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 84.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 8.4 % 
0.35 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 4 1.7 % 
55.50 g Saaz [4.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 26.6 IBUs


----------



## jyo

That recipe looks awesome, hsb. 

I'm definitely brewing a batch of simple saaz soon, but will be subbing the saaz for hallertau to see how she goes.

Cheers.


----------



## m3taL

Thinking about running this in my First BIAB, Iv got plenty of cascade hops here so will just get the grain bill from G&G Tomorrow....

COuld anyone give me any tips on making this using BIAB??

I will then NO-Chill


----------



## jyo

Mate I would say just brew it. Doesn't matter if you BIAB or 3V. Just be sure to keep your late hop addition low and total IBU around 20 and you can't go wrong.  


Cheers.


----------



## m3taL

I just put her down as the maiden brew on my new BIAB setup.

Used same grain bill & hop bill
Moved the 10 min to a 5 min (Cause of No Chill)
90 min mash temp went 67-64 over 90 mins
gave the bag a light squeeze nothing too hefty.
only done a 60 min boil due to not knowing if id get the full 90 with 1/2 bottle of gas.... 

efficency was pretty low (57.3) but i ended up with a 1044 brew and about 17L in the cube which is all good for a trial first run....

wort smelt awesome so cant wait to get it in the fermenter and give it a try...

Will post my tastings!

Cheers Gents


----------



## raul777

making this now looks good first time I have done a 90 min mash and boil. i mash in a esky so had to add a few Lt's of boiling water at 60 Min's then sparged the rest at 90. cheers for the recipe


----------



## jyo

No worries, mate. Hope it goes well. I always mash and boil for 90 minutes, just stuck in my ways now. 




Love the lyrics too :super:


----------



## raul777

Cheers once again this is fantastic I used wyeast california lager instead of nottingham's it was a all i had in the fridge. This will be in my "stock" keg from now on sooooooo easy to drink. First time I have used saaz hops and like the soft flavour that match the grain bill.


----------



## jyo

No worries, mate. Good to hear it turned out for you. Using a lager yeast... I like it.


Cheers.


----------



## fletcher

jyo said:


> That recipe looks awesome, hsb.
> 
> I'm definitely brewing a batch of simple saaz soon, but will be subbing the saaz for hallertau to see how she goes.
> 
> Cheers.


hey jyo,

how'd you go subbing the saaz for hallertau? i have a bunch of hallertau i'd like to try in a recipe like this...any good?


----------



## jyo

No mate, I haven't got around to it yet. As usual, I have 3 different recipes tinkered into Brewmate that I am working my way through!

Hallertau is lovely, I say go for it.


----------



## fletcher

haha no worries mate. 100% exactly the same with me. i'll chop and change what my next brew is going to be 1000 times before i put one on. this weekend i'll see how i go. if i can't this time i'll eventually report back on how it goes


----------



## m3taL

Just drinking this one now, WHen i first cracked one, i come off a hoppy pale ale and all i could taste was grain....

I had them last night straight off the bat and very nice simple beer, I No chilled this and could definatly handle some more hops but i wouldn't go overboard, quite possible that i needed to dry hop it in the FV as i lost my aroma hops in the no chill.....

quite a easy nice bill for one to get to know the joys of AG brew

Will brew again for sure


----------



## shacked

Just filled a cube with this today.

Did it with Saaz and a 40g addition at 60 mins and 10g at flame out; no chill. Tastes great!

Going to ferment it low with WLP001.


----------



## Kingy

just brewed this up using motueka (had some already) as the bittering at 40min to 17ibu and steeped 20 grams of saaz for 10mins after whirlpool in 44litre batch no chill. Havnt got any Nottingham on hand I got it mixed up with belle saison for some reason. So ill probly just use left over us05 pack I have. And ideas on what temp to ferment at with that yeast for this beer.


----------



## shacked

I've got my cube in the fridge right now. Gonna pitch WLP001 at 16 degrees tomorrow night


----------



## Kingy

Ive used us05 at 15degrees. Been in ferm fridge for 9 days and its tasting really clean and sessionsble. Cannot wait to get this beer on tap.


----------



## Kingy

Kingy said:


> Ive used us05 at 15degrees. Been in ferm fridge for 9 days and its tasting really clean and sessionsble. Cannot wait to get this beer on tap.


this beer is a ripper. Nice and clean, a little grainy to start with,but a good session beer. Had a good arvo on it yesterday actually. Nice to have something mellow for a change to. Also Got 32 longnecks bottled. Looking forward to them in a few months. Thumbs up for me!!


----------



## jyo

Good to hear you like it, Kingy! Just to update this, I brewed this recipe with Wyeast Belgian Ardennes a long while ago now, and it was great.

Seeing that the recipe DB is out of action, here is the original recipe-

*Case swap 2011 Blonde*
Simple Saaz Blonde Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.720
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.4 (EBC): 8.7
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (84.75%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (10.59%)
0.120 kg Caramalt (2.54%)
0.100 kg Biscuit (2.12%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
44.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
11.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 15°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## shacked

This is my go after 3 weeks in the bottle. It's unreal. Dangerously easy to drink. Will definitely brew this one again!!!


----------



## Kingy

I brewed a double batch kegged half bottled the rest. i force carbed the keg and was drinking the next day. Added a bit of gelatine to clear it up a bit but the keg was gone 2 days later gelatine and all lol. wish i kegged both now.


----------



## shacked

Kingy said:


> I brewed a double batch kegged half bottled the rest. i force carbed the keg and was drinking the next day. Added a bit of gelatine to clear it up a bit but the keg was gone 2 days later gelatine and all lol. wish i kegged both now.


Hahah yeah, I'm not sure my 22L will last long. One to hide from my thirsty mates!!


----------



## Kingy

Kingy said:


> this beer is a ripper. Nice and clean, a little grainy to start with,but a good session beer. Had a good arvo on it yesterday actually. Nice to have something mellow for a change to. Also Got 32 longnecks bottled. Looking forward to them in a few months. Thumbs up for me!!


these longnecks have made there way to the fridge and they are bloody nice. Definately up there as the most sessionable beer I've brewed. Don't last long in the glass. Cheers to the OP to.


----------

